# Changing battery to lifepo4 for Ford Think Neighbor



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You can start by specifying what cells you've ordered.

You'll need to balance your cells. Read up on that. There's top or bottom (top is the only option if you insist on using a BMS) balancing.

You'll also need an AH counter. I use the JLD404 with shunt from there as well.


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Ziggythewiz, I ordered prismatic type cell batteries from sinopoly. About AH counter, Ford think neighbor has built in cluster that indicates charge level of the battery. Do I need another one or this will suffice?

Thanks a lot.​


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How does it indicate the charge level? Is it with vague bars or does it tell you how may AH?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dpatriot said:


> I am also planning to buy this charger http://www.ebay.com/itm/110718411759 and this bms http://www.ebay.com/itm/321056180722


Hi dpat,

I'd beware of Chinese product for chargers and BMS. You take your chances. Often I read of customers disappointed with functionality, quality, service and support. For both charger and BMS, you may need application specific assistance and that may well be worth the extra cost involved to purchase domestically.

BTW, I have the Th!nk City 

major


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

It's just 5 bars when full and lower as the charge drains, no AH.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, so you'd have a tough time knowing how much you're actually using if it is accurate, and it's calibrated for use with a different chemistry battery (possibly based on voltage), so unless you can calibrate yourself to the meter I'd say it's near useless.


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Major, I have searched the whole internet and couldn't find any lifepo4 battery, charger or bms seller here in the Philippines. So I would probably be doing the tasks with a local electrician using information and help we get from here.

Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dpatriot said:


> Hi Major, I have searched the whole internet and couldn't find any lifepo4 battery, charger or bms seller here in the Philippines. So I would probably be doing the tasks with a local electrician using information and help we get from here.
> 
> Thanks


I wonder if http://www.manzanitamicro.com/home or one of the EV parts suppliers who advertise on this board could offer you a "system".


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

Btw, can I use my lead charger to charge lifepo?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

dpatriot said:


> Btw, can I use my lead charger to charge lifepo?


Maybe  It depends on the charger, and the pack, and the BMS. I have used chargers intended for PbAcid with LiPoly. I am real careful when I do so. I get the best match with the number of cells and adjust the charger if it has adjustment, then watch it. I can't recommend that you just hook up your existing charger to a pack of Lithium. That would likely result in damage. But it may be possible to use it if you configure your pack and BMS just right.


----------



## Angelito (Jul 5, 2013)

Dpatriot I recon you are from the philippines. I am from Davao City, Philippines and I am in the process of converting a 1979 Mitsubishi Minica f4. So far, i have already coupled a forklift DC Series electric motor to the transmission of my donor car. I am still in the process of sourcing my controller and other components, which is no small task considering the lack of it in the Philippines. I am mulling on using lifepo4 battery too. Can i ask how is the performance of your lifepo4 battery so far? How much did it cost you for the entire battery pack? tnx..


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Angelito. My ford th!nk is doing great with lifepo4. I paired it with a charger bought from china via ebay and no problem so far.


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

I bought 24 3.xv 100amp for us$120 each plus connector, bolts, etc. for about usd$50 in Hong Kong. If you let them ship it, it would be very expensive. Tax will also add up. Luckily, I have a friend in Hong Kong who helped me ship it via door to door service.


----------



## Angelito (Jul 5, 2013)

Mmmmm.. Still not within my budget range.. roughly $2,930.00 or 126,561 Php.. plus shipping cost.. I'll stick with Motolite solarmaster for now until i have already fine tuned my project.. Did it come with a BMS? Do you know other members here who are from Philippines as well who have EV conversion projects?


----------



## dpatriot (Jan 31, 2013)

I also bought BMS but decided not to use it for simplicity as suggested by others. It work great without it so far. I also searched before if there's one from philippines here or anywhere doing ev conversion but have not found one. Good luck


----------



## Angelito (Jul 5, 2013)

No parts in the Philippines as well and i am scared to pay in advance for the parts that i will source abroad.. I can't turn back now, i already have the car and the motor.. I have to move forward with this and 'll be needing a lot of that luck that you mentioned.. Tnx for the info by the way..


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I am. The charger's finish voltage needs to be suitable for your pack, and/or controlled externally.

I use a JLD404 (2 actually) to disconnect my lithium @~90-95% whlie my lead keeps charging.


----------

